# Another Newbie



## just_gwen (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello Everyone, what a great site and fourms.

We have just purchased a 23RS from LakeShore RV, we are having it delivered to our residence in Westbank, BC, Canada. We are going to tow with a 1996 GMC Sierra 1500 SLE, hopefully this will be sufficient. We've just had the transmission rebuilt and the vortec engine is a strong runner.

We have a family of four, Rob (dad) and Gwen (mom) and two daughters aged 10 & 8. We've just moved back to Canada after 15 years in Australia (the outback was a natural choice), really looking forward to a summer full of camping next year. We used to borrow the parents 5th wheel trailer before we went overseas, I'm hoping to be surprised how well the travel trailer tows compared to our previous experience with the 5th wheel.

We'll have a number of newbie questions as we progress but for starters I'd be interested in any delivery inspection tips. When the transport company delivers the trailer we can eye ball for any obvious damage or issues but I'm not confident that we can thoroughly inspect. We've seen a few posts warning about tires, anything I need to worry about on a 2008 model? We'll plan to get the equalizer hitch, power tongue jack, and quickie flush pre-installed by the dealer. LakeShore sent us a top 25 list of most needed camping accessories, number 25 is camp starter kit which includes hoses, wheel chocks, levels, etc. Is this a good starter package?

Is it the norm on this site to configure our signature with our truck and trailer specs? Happy to do so if it is recommended.

We are really looking forward to sharing our experiences and eventual wisdom with everyone on this site. Happy camping everyone!!

Rob & Gwen


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome from the other side of the border.
In the 3 days I have been on this board I have learned so much about OBs and trailer camping in general.

I would be interested in seeing the list of items.


----------



## just_gwen (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll be happy to share the list just as soon as I can figure out how to attach...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new trailer!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers, mate! Click here for some answers to frequently asked questions. Look for the link that says Outback PDI: Pre Delivery Checklist (or just click on this one). Tons of good info here thanks to _*"The Jollymon's"*_.

Have fun with your new TT and don't be shy!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME AND CONGRATS!!! Enjoy that new trailer and send us some pictures!!


----------



## just_gwen (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Keeper, sounds good. My truck has the 5.7L engine with 3.73 rear axle, I'm thinking I should be all right. 
Where are your favortive camp spots in the Okanagan?


----------



## just_gwen (Nov 1, 2007)

Hopefully this link works:
camping accessory checklist


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

They have quite a list.

Seems like some of the first items are also contained in #25. As to the others, I noticed #6 Scotchguard. You can get several cans and do it yourself for a lot less money. #7 Vent Mates - Maxx Air vent covers are a better quality item.
# 10 the third awning arm support shouldn't be necessary for a 23 foot camper. We have a 25rss and don't have that. # 11 You caqn get an equalizer hitch for a lot less. Rv Wholesalers has them for $399.00 with free shipping.
#19 many of us have gone with the Overstock.com memory foam mattress topper. 3-4" makes the bed quite comfy withour the new mattress cost.
# 22 & #23 seem redundant.
#24 are items you can get individually. Toilet paper conversations have even been on this forum. We have been using regular Scott tissue, as it is listed as being RV safe on the wrapper, and I even did a non-scientific test using two glasses of water and one piece of rv tp and i piece of Scott. They both broke up equally.

Others will likely chime in here, but they want you to spend a lot of unnecessary money.

By the way, Welcome!


----------



## just_gwen (Nov 1, 2007)

What about the "power tongue jack", is it highly recommended and if so is $249 a decent price?

ps. I told LakeShore that RV Wholesalers had the same equalizer hitch for $399, asked if they would match the price. They are checking with management.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

That is a nice addition, and the price for the jack and installation soulds OK.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Others will likely chime in here, but they want you to spend a lot of unnecessary money.


So what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

When the dealer wants to sell you things that can be purchased eksewhere for a lot less money, then they are upping their bottom line, and emptying t emptying your pockets. This is obviously just my opinion, but personally, I'm not going to pay someone for something I can do myself.


----------



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

Just want to add my welcome as well. I have only been here for a month but have learned a lot from these good folks. Now if I can just figure out how to use this forum better.
See you on the trail, Carl


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad to have you with us.


----------

